# "Drooping" Alocasia?



## trendkill (Nov 5, 2012)

I added some new moss to my viv last night. Watered it and everything else on the viv floor pretty well. Now this morning I see my alocasia has some major drooping going on. But I also see more new growth. I can't figure out if the droop is from too much water, or if the new growth is causing the stem to bend down??

It's toward the bottom right. As of last night it was standing straight up (sorry, only took a whole viv pic): 










And this morning:



















??? There's good drainage in the soil it is planted in. No standing water in the drainage layer. Did I mess up by watering too heavily in that area? Or am I worried over nothing?  Thanks!


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

How long has your viv been set up? It looks pretty freshly planted to me. If this is the case, I wouldn't worry. The Alocasia is probably just adjusting to viv conditions. The fact that it is putting on new growth is a positive sign.

Btw, get some more leaf litter down!


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

i dont think you can give that allocasia,"polly", too much water. it should totally fill your viv in 8 months or so, and then you can remember back when you were wondering if you were killing it.


----------



## trendkill (Nov 5, 2012)

There's a good amount of leaf litter in there.. I just move it aside for photos. The alocasia has been in there since November, and has always stood straight up. It's first sprouting new growth though.. I noticed that little shoot about 10 days ago. 

The drooping got worse on Wednesday.. the whole leaf was pretty much resting on the floor. I thought it was a goner. But I let that area dry down a bit and haven't watered or misted around that spot since, and sure enough it's starting to stand back up. Photo from this morning:










Whew. It likes a decent amount of water.. I think I just overdid it when I added the new moss.


----------

